# Conflit entre parents



## Karinne42 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les filles,

J'ai besoin de vos conseils et de l'expérience des pros. Voilà j'accueille petit B, 2 ans et demi. Parents séparés mais qui s'entendaient jusqu'à présent. La plupart du temps, c'est la maman qui me dépose l'enfant le matin et le récupère à 16h. Sauf 1 vendredi sur 2, c'est le papa. Et quand maman a des soucis de voiture ou rdv etc... c'est papa qui récupère l'enfant. Elle me prévient toujours par contre. Ce week-end, B était chez papa. Papa aurait eu des gestes violents envers la grande sœur de B. Donc la maman a porté plainte lundi contre le papa. Et elle a décidé de ne plus confier ses enfants au papa jusqu'a qu'une décision de justice soit prise. Elle me dit que le policier qui a pris sa plainte lui a dit que c'était possible.  Et aujourd'hui elle m'a amené le procès verbal et me dit que ce papier atteste que je ne dois plus rendre petit B à son père, si celui ci prenait l'initiative de venir le chercher chez moi. J'ai lu et relu le papier, ce n'est écrit nul part. C'est juste le dépôt de plainte avec description des faits par la maman. Je lui explique que ce n'est pas possible, que s'il vient je suis obligé de lui rendre son enfant sinon je me mets en tort aux yeux de la loi, qu'il a toujours l'autorité parentale etc... Savez vous exactement quel papier il faudrait ? Qui le rédige? Juge, assistante sociale, police ? Pour celles qui ont déjà vécu une situation similaire, vos conseils seront les bienvenues... merci d'avance les filles !!


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Octobre 2022)

Contactez votre pmi et demandez leur une réponse par écrit (courriel, SMS ou courrier). Pour moi, il faudrait un jugement ou une injonction d'éloignement du papa pour ne pas lui confier l'enfant. Vous couvrir avec la PMI.


----------



## Titine15 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bjr
Catie a raison. Il faut 1 jugement


----------



## booboo (27 Octobre 2022)

C'est le juge pour enfant qui peut décider de retirer l'autorité parentale.
Contactez la PMI pour qu'ils soient au courant de la situation.


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Ça c'est la m...

1) J’appellerai ma PMI en urgence pour avoir une réponse écrite de leur part à ce sujet.

Il y a 15 ans, lors de ma formation initiale j'avais justement posé la question à la juriste sur place. Celle ci nous avait clairement expliqué que sauf dans le cas d'une destitution des droits parentaux par le JAF (uniquement le Juge!), par défaut les 2 Parents ont toujours l'autorité parental conjointe, même quand ils sont séparés. Que par défaut la loi les oblige à signer tous les 2 tous les documents qui concernent leurs enfants MAIS qu'il y a une tolérance pour que la signature d'un seul vaille pour les 2 dès lors qu'à notre connaissance ils vivent ensemble (mariés ou non). Dès que nous sommes informés d'une séparation (même si pas encore divorcés) nous devons demander la signature des 2 Parents pour toute autorisation ou modification du contrat.
Donc là son papier n'est pas du tout suffisant.

Mais la dernière juriste que j'ai vu en soirée (qui forme les nouvelles Agréées) explique les choses autrement. 
Je crains que ta seule possibilité d'obeire aveuglément à cette ordre c'est si le contrat de travail identifie clairement que seule la Maman est ton Employeur (avec le papa étant identifié seulement comme une personne autorisée à venir chercher l'enfant). D'après la juriste c'est la raison pour laquelle elle conseille de ne faire apparaitre qu'un seul des 2 Parents sur le contrat comme étant notre Employeur. Car alors, selon elle, nous ne devrions respecter l'ordre donné que de l'employeur, quelque soit sa raison (et sans document des autorités) car de toute façon qu'en bien même un Parent nous présenterait un document du Tribunal (seul le JAF peut statuer sur ce domaine) nous n'aurions aucun moyen de savoir si c'est bien le dernier jugement en vigeur.
Si ton contrat de travail mentionne bien les 2 Parents comme étant tes Employeurs (même si un seul des 2 ne pourra te déclarer à PAJEmploi) alors tu risque d'être face à 2 ordres contradictoires de 2 Employeurs qui sont alors associés. Impossible pour toi. Le mieux alors est que cette Maman se débrouille avec son ex pour le convaincre de ne pas venir chez toi ou bien qu'elle arrive chez toi avant lui. A la rigueur tu pourrais lui répondre que s'il vient tu l'en avertirais tout de suite mais tu n'aurais aucun moyen de lui refuser de prendre son enfant.

Quand même il faut bien comprendre que si moi je porte plainte cela ne veut pas dire que j'ai raison ni que c'est la réalité. 
Elle porte plainte, une enquête est ouverte, le juge au vue des éléments de l'enquête dira ce qu'il convient de faire. 
Oui c'est terrible car en attendant si l'accusé est réellement violent il peut continuer de l'être tant qu'on n'a pas démontrer le contraire mais c'est aussi le principe que nous sommes tous présumés innocents tant qu'on n'a pas prouvé le contraire. 
Imagine que la Mère est fâchée après le Père pour une toute autre raison (il a une nouvelle copine, ne veut pas lui donner une pension à la hauteur de ce qu'elle demande etc...) ou que la grande sœur est fâchée d'une décision du Père qu'elle n'accepte pas (un changement de portable, une sortie etc...), pour se venger ou faire pression sur lui elle porte plainte sans fondement, le Père alors serait puni, privé de ses enfants par défaut? Voilà pourquoi il ne suffit pas de porter plainte pour retirer un droit de visite d'un Parent. Peut être y a t il possibilité quand les violences sont en flagrant délit (attesté de visue par les forces de l'ordre) d'obtenir une mesure d’éloignement en urgence par le JAF ou à la demande de la PMI, la cellule de protection des enfants?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Seul 1 juge peu prendre la décision  de retirer l autorité parentale a un parent  ou une ordonnance d éloignement.
Ce que vous a fourni la maman est un dépôt de plainte qui concerne la grande sœur de l enfant que vous acceuiller .

Comme dit les collègues contacter la pmi mais je suis quasi sur que si le papa viens chercher son enfant en l état des choses vous ne pouvez pas lui refusée


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

Et j ajouterais surtout rester bien en dehors de cette histoire , cela concerne que le papa et la maman  de plus ce n est pas l enfant que vous garder qui est concerné , en aucun vous devez vous retrouver au milieu des PE soyez  bien clair et ferme à se sujet 
A voir aussi ce que la maman appel violence


----------



## Marie06 (27 Octobre 2022)

_Bonjour j' ai eu il y a quelques années le même problème. Vous n avez absolument pas le droit de refuser l enfant à son père tant que vous n avez pas un document du juge aux affaires familiales indiquant la d'échéance des droits du père. Ma pmi le l avait précisé. Ne vous laissez pas mêlée aux différents entre les deux parents. Dites le bien à la mère. Une plainte ça veut rien dire. Si vraiment il y a une situation urgente de violance la maman avec son avocat était en droit de faire un référé d urgence empêchant tout contact entre le père et ses enfants le temps que le juge se prononce sur le fond. _


----------



## Karinne42 (27 Octobre 2022)

Merci à vous toutes pour vos reponses. Je vais suivre vos conseils et contacter la pmi merci beaucoup!!! Et au niveau des violences, il s'agirait d'une chaise en plastique jetée dans le dos de l'enfant...


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Franchement la question de quel type de violence doit rester anecdotique pour toi puisque tu n'as pas ni à prendre partie, ni à décider si c'et un motif valable ou pas: tu n'es pas juge!

Une chaise en plastique jetée sur le dos de l'enfant?
On peut imaginer tout et son contraire.
Le Parent se mets en colère, attrape une grosse chaise lourde et volontairement cogne le dos de l'enfant avec: c'est en effet inquiétant, grave, quelle pourrait être la prochaine étape même si celle ci n'aurait laissé aucune trace?
Le Parent se mets en colère, se lève en maugréant, bouscule une petite chaise en plastique d'enfant, elle est projetée sur le dos de l'enfant qui se trouvait là: le Parent n'a pas vu, pas pensé que son geste allait produire cet effet là, oui il devra apprendre à respirer et exprimer ses emotions autrement mais peut on vraiment parler de violence?
Le Parent se querelle avec son Enfant, celle ci attrappe une chaise en plastique et menace son Père avec, il se protège en faisant un mouvement mais la chaise rebondis ensuite sur le dos de la fille... tu vois ce n'est pas pareil du tout...
Il n'y a jamais eut de jet, de lancement de chaise sur qui que ce soit, la Fille affabule parce qu'elle est fachée pour une autre raison...

Bref, voilà pourquoi le JAF va lire les conclusions d'une enquête approfondie pour savoir si on est face à une personne qui dérape communément et ira plus loin ou pas? C'est son job, pas le tien.

cette Maman réagit d'autant plus fortement d'abord parce qu'il s'agit de son enfant et c'est tout à fait normal (nous ferions pareil!) mais surtout parce que n'étant plus amoureuse de son ex le filtre avec lequel elle observe cette situation n'est pas le même que quand elle vivait avec, en était amoureuse (sans doute)... D'autant plus qu'elle n'était sans doute même pas présente elle même au moment des faits pour savoir si ça mérite une discussion avec son ex pour lui dire qu'il doit apprendre à se maîtriser et à demander pardon à leur fille car même involontairement il lui a fait mal et peut être peur, ou bien si ça mérite de porter plainte car il est un danger pour leurs enfants, c'était en fait déjà le cas quand ils vivaient ensemble mais elle ne voulait pas se l'avouer à elle même (comment aurais je pu choisir comme Père pour mes enfants un homme qui serait violent, mauvais?! Impossible!).

Donc lui répondre que tu entends et comprends (en tant que Maman) qu'elle doive agir et pense que c'est ce qu'il faut faire. mais que toi en tant qu'AM tu ne peux pas prendre partie car tu n'es pas juge des enfants. Qu'elle peut par contre, s'il y a danger réél et serieux demander une mesure d'urgence. En répondant ainsi elle entends que tu compatis, tu l'as comprends mais que tu ne peux pas te substituer à la loi .


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Porter plainte ne prouve pas du tout qu'un juge donnera raison a la maman . Si elle ne souhaite plus confier son enfant au papa c'est à elle de le convaincre de ne pas venir chez toi .la c'est important de poser la question a la puéricultrice. Pour ma part je pense que tu ne peux pas refuser de donner B a son papa sauf peut être s'il était violent devant toi??


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Pour un juge il faudra une preuve médicale des violences. Si c'est juste les dires de la grande soeur répétées a la maman .le papa ne sera pas privé de ses enfants au pire la grande ne voudra plus aller le voir.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

Griselda plus ça va plus je doute de ta juriste.

Il faut que l'autorité parentale soit,déchue pour ne pas pouvoir (devoir ?) ne pas confier l'enfant à un de deux parents.
Son point de vue n'a rien a voir avec le contrat de travail, au contraire il,est préférable d'avoir clairement les 2 parties identifiées sur le contrat.

Là on parle d'autorité parentale.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

En plus cette maman  a t'elle été témoin des faits ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

La pmi...n'a pratiquement aucun pouvoir et surtout va t'elle se mouiller pour VOUS ? Ou pour l'enfant  ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

Griselda même si au contrat de travail ne figure que le nom de la maman l Assmat ne peu pas refuser de donner l enfant a son père 

La seule possibilité ou elle peu refusé c est si et seulement si le papa et déchu de son autorité parentale ( et on enlève pas l autorité parentale si facilement à un parents sauf dans les cas extrêmes) ou si le juge ordonne une injonction d éloignement


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

La maman a déposer plainte ok mais cela veux pas dire que la plainte va aboutir à quelque chose elle peu très bien être classée sans suite et ça peu prendre des mois avant que cette maman ai des nouvelles de sa plainte .... Je sais de quoi je parle


----------



## Karinne42 (29 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait... au niveau des violences je réponds juste à la personne qui m'a posé la question je ne juge pas du tout et surtout je n'ai rien vu alors je ne sais rien. Je lui ai expliqué ( à la maman) que je comprenais parfaitement la situation et son inquiétude mais que la pmi me confirmait qu'en aucun cas je ne peux refuser de rendre petit B à son papa. A elle de faire le nécessaire auprès de son avocat ou de ne pas prendre le risque et de ne plus m'amener le petit jusqu'à que le jaf ai tranché ( la maman ne travaille pas je precise). Voilà merci encore pour tous ses renseignements 😊


----------

